# Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!



## nemetona (17. September 2008)

*Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Hallo Leute, 

habe in der Grafik mal eine Waküzusammenstellung von Aquatuning abgebildet.
Da dies meine erste Erfahrung mit einer Wasserkühlung sein soll, möchte ich gern wissen ob dies alles so zusammen passt, oder ob es daran noch was zu optimieren gäbe.

MfG, nemetona

P.S. bestehende Hardware siehe Signatur


----------



## exa (17. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

sieht nicht schlecht aus, aber bei der blende würde ich nicht eine acryl version nehmen... denn man sieht ja dann trotzdem evtl unschön gesägte/gefeilte ränder, du müsstest dir also echt mühe geben bei deinem ausschnitt....


----------



## nemetona (17. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Wär diese wohl angebrachter!?!

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Blende Triple (360)/Meshguard Aluminium Black Blende Triple (360)/Meshguard Aluminium Black 38072

Der im Set befindliche PUR Schlauch, ist dieser empfehlenswert, oder knikt er eventuell schnell ab?


----------



## exa (17. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

ja diese ist gut geeignet...

der pur schlauch knickt zwar schneller als pvc, aber falls du nicht sehr enge radien (zb chipsatz zur cpu) legst ist das kein problem...


----------



## zettiii (17. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Kann exa nur zustimmen, Deine Zusammenstellung sieht gut aus.
Mit den PUR-Schläuchen solltest du auch keine Probleme kriegen 

Wünsch dir viel Erfolg damit 

MfG zettiii


----------



## nemetona (17. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Danke, 

ich hätte in meinen Buget noch etwas Spielraum, macht ein Passivradiator für die Seitenwand Sinn, oder das Geld lieber in eine Überwachungs- und Steuerungszentrale mit paar Temp. und Durchflusssensoren stecken?
Welche Modelle sind denn da empfehlenswert?


----------



## exa (17. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Passivradiator ist nur was für absolute Silentfreaks, oder high-overclocker, die betreiben dann so einen Radiator mit 5 bzw 9 Lüftern...

aber mit einem 360 Radiator hast du bei leisem Betrieb immer noch ordentliches Overclocking Potenzial...


----------



## Madz (17. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Moin!


    * 1 EK Supreme Acetal (48,99 €)
    * EK Supreme Backplate)(4,49€)
    * 1 Blende Triple (360)/Stripes ( 23,49 €)
    * 1 Yate Loon D12SL-12 3-Fach Bundle (17,99 €)
    * 1 Swiftech MCR320 360mm Radiator (Baugleich mit dem legendären Cooltek Rev.1)( 56,99 € )
    * Aquastream XT Standard (69,90€)
    * Einlassadapter Aquastream XT (3,99€)
    * Auslassadapter Aquastream XT (3,99€)
    * 1 EK Water Blocks Multioption Res 150 Rev. 2.0(34,99 €)
    * 1 Anschlusskit Verschraubung 11/8mm G1/4“ gerade (15,99€)
    * 6 m Masterkleer 
    * G48 Korrosionsschutz aus dem Autozubehör

Plus den Watercool GPU X² und eine mcubed Lüftersteuerung.

Das ist das Midrange Set aus meiner FAq.


----------



## nemetona (17. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Kann ich die Aquacomputer aquaero 4.00 USB zur Steuerung der 3 Radiatorlüfter nehmen, und an diese die unten verlinkten Tempfühler anschließen ?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Thermosensor In-Line 10/8mm Thermosensor In-Line 10/8mm 71033 

Hat vieleicht einer Erfahrung mit diesen Gerät und der Software, oder kann ein besseres empfehlen?


----------



## GoZoU (17. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Ja das Aquaero kannst du zur Steuerung der Lüfter benutzen, der Sensor sollte auch passen. Was besseres als das Aquaero kenn ich nicht. Ich habe es selbst und bin damit voll zufrieden auch die Software funktioniert wunderbar. Alle Funktionen des Aquaero hier aufzuzählen würde ewig dauern, ich kann es dir nur empfehlen. Falls dir die Version mit Display zu teuer ist, könntest du alternativ auf die LT-Variante zurückgreifen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Madz (17. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Der Sensor ist unnötig. Kauf dir die Ultra Variante der Pumpe, diese hat einen Sensor integriert *und* eine Lüftersteuerung, die sich nach dem Wassertemepraturwert einstellen lässt. Ein Durchflussmesser lässt sich ebenfalls anschliessen.


----------



## GoZoU (17. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*



Madz schrieb:


> Der Sensor ist unnötig. Kauf dir die Ultra Variante der Pumpe, diese hat einen Sensor integriert *und* eine Lüftersteuerung, die sich nach dem Wassertemepraturwert einstellen lässt. Ein Durchflussmesser lässt sich ebenfalls anschliessen.



Auch wahr, ich hab nur auf das Bild oben geachtet und war die noch nicht drin. In dem Fall schließ ich mich Madz vollkommen an.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## nemetona (18. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Danke erst einmal für die Infos,
ist denn die Software der aquaero 4.00 USB auch Vista kompatibel?
Dazu finde ich leider keine eindeutige Aussage!

Wenn ich zu dem System noch einen Passivradiator hinzupacke, müsste ja die aquaero 4.00 es so steuern können, das bei wenig Last die Lüfter des 360er Radis still stehen, und erst ab einen einstellbaren Temp. Wert anlaufen.
Ist dies damit realisierbar?


----------



## GoZoU (18. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Klar geht das, aber was genau spricht jetzt gegen die Aquastream XT Ultra? Die hat einen integrierten Temperatursensor und eine Lüftersteuerung. Die Aquasuite ist auch voll Vista-tauglich.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## nemetona (18. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

War eigentlich auf die Liang DDC 1T fixiert, da diese in diesen "Starterset" enthalten ist. 
Hab mir aber die Daten von der  Aquastream XT Ultra gerade mal näher angesehen, mit der Pumpe wär ja die aquaero komplett überflüssig!?!
Ist bei der Pumpe auch die Software bei? Ist im Lieferumfang nicht mit aufgeführt.


----------



## Klutten (18. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Die Software kannst du direkt beim Anbieter herunterladen:

Wasserkühlung für Ihren PC - aqua-computer


----------



## nemetona (18. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

So, habe meine Zusammenstellung noch einmal komplett überarbeitet.
Gibt es dazu noch Verbesserungsvorschläge, oder hab ich sogar was übersehen?
Gruß, nemetona


----------



## exa (18. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

da du uv aktiven schlauch hast, lass den zusatz weg, evtl bekommst du mit dem probs von wegen flocken im wasser oder ablagerungen... nimm innovatec protect


----------



## Madz (18. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*



> Die Software kannst du direkt beim Anbieter herunterladen:


Wird auf Cd mitgeliefert.


Bei der Zusammenstellung liegt einiges im argen.

Die Pumpenbefestigung baut man sich lieber selber: Aqua Computer Support Forum - Lautlose Pumpenentkopplung: das "Shoggy Sandwich", den Wasserzusatz ersetzt man durch das viel günstigere BASF G48 (KFZ Zubehör), die überteuerte Spritzflasche habe ich noch nie gebraucht (Trichter reicht), PUR Schlauch ist der mieseste den ich kenne (Masterkleer 11/8 ist besser zu verlegen)
Bei den Lüftern bich ich mir nicht sicher, ob die Pumpe die alle steuert. Sie verträgt maximal 6 Watt und dir fehlt ein Y-Kabel zum anschliessen.


----------



## Oliver (18. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Von deinem gewählten Wasserzusatz habe ich nicht so prickelnde Sachen gehört, was natürlich nicht stimmen muss. Mit dem Magicool Slim hatte ich im Test ein niedrigeres Delta mit Yate Loons auf 800 und 1.000 Umdrehungen pro Minute als mit dem Xtreme. Der Cuplex XT DI sieht zwar sehr gut aus und ist auch super verarbeitet, in Sachen Kühlleistung ist er aber beispielsweise dem EK Supreme oder D-Tek Fuzion unterlegen.

Die Pumpenentkopplung baust du dir wie Madz bereits sagte besser selbst. Das kostet weniger und ist effektiver. Gegen die Lüfter ist nichts auszusetzen. PUR-Schlauch ist ok, besser wäre allerdings Tygon - leider ist er auch um einiges teurer. Die Lüfter haben meines Wissens etwa 1,5 Watt pro Stück - da sollten die 6 Watt der Pumpe also ausreichen. Allerdings hat diese nur einen einzigen Lüfteranschluss, du musst also mit Y-Adaptern arbeiten.


----------



## GoZoU (18. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*



Madz schrieb:


> Bei den Lüftern bich ich mir nicht sicher, ob die Pumpe die alle steuert. Sie verträgt maximal 6 Watt und dir fehlt ein Y-Kabel zum anschliessen.



Das stimmt, offiziell sind es sogar nur 5 Watt. Gleichzeitig gibt AC die Pumpe aber auch für 3 Airstream Lüfter frei.



> Es können problemlos 3 airstream Lüfter an den Ausgang angeschlossen werden. Somit sind auch 360er Radiatoren problemlos steuerbar.


 Also entweder sind die Teile total sparsam oder irgendwas stimmt da nicht 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Madz (18. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Die Lüfter sind extrem sparsam. Schau dir mal die Verbrauchswerte an!


----------



## GoZoU (18. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Die hab ich gesucht aber nicht gefunden^^

€: Ich möchte meine Aussage korrigieren. Die Steuerung von drei Lüftern sollte ohne Probs möglich sein. Wenn ich mir die Werte eines Scythe S-Flex 1200 ansehe, dann frisst der bei 12V 1,8 Watt. Macht bei drei Lüftern also 5,4 Watt. Vor dem Kauf sollte man also auf die benötigten Ampere achten, der S-Flex 1600 verbaucht mit 2,4 Watt schon etwas zu viel. 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## nemetona (18. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Danke erst einmal, für eure zahlreichen Verbesserungsvorschläge.
Habe die Zusammenstellung noch einmal optimiert, diese ist nun erfreulicherweise auch noch ca. 35 Euro günstiger.
Gibt es noch etwas zu verbessern?
MfG, nemetona


----------



## GoZoU (18. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Wozu brauchst du die Radiblende wenn du Abstandshalter verwendest? Soll der Radi oben aufs Case oder willst du eine extra Box für den bauen? Ansonsten kann die Spritzflasche immer noch entfernt werden.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## nemetona (18. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Der Radiator soll in die Oberseite des Towers eingebaut werden, dafür die Blende, sollte im Gehäuse aber auf Abstand montiert werden, das ich die Lüfter eventuell saugend montieren kann. Ob dies aber alles so zusammenpasst, sehe ich erst wenn ich die Teile zu Haus hab.
Die Flasche sehe ich wiederum als sehr praktisch an, ich kann in ihr direkt konzentrat und Wasser mischen, und ein sauberes einfüllen ist damit auch möglich. Mir ist das die knapp 5 Euro wert.
Gruß, nemetona


----------



## Madz (18. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*



> Der Radiator soll in die Oberseite des Towers eingebaut werden, dafür die Blende, sollte im Gehäuse aber auf Abstand montiert werden, das ich die Lüfter eventuell saugend montieren kann. Ob dies aber alles so zusammenpasst, sehe ich erst wenn ich die Teile zu Haus hab.


Normal baut man die Blende so ein:

YouTube - Tutorial - Radiator Ausschnitt Wasserkühlung - deutsch

YouTube - Tutorial - Befestigen des Radiators Wasserkühlung - deutsch



> Die Flasche sehe ich wiederum als sehr praktisch an, ich kann in ihr direkt konzentrat und Wasser mischen, und ein sauberes einfüllen ist damit auch möglich. Mir ist das die knapp 5 Euro wert.
> Gruß, nemetona


Rausgeworfenes Geld. ;9 Korrosionschutz einfach in den AGb kippen und die Pumpe erledigt den rest.


----------



## exa (18. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

naja der im tut hat aber anscheinend auch noch nicht viel gefeilt^^


----------



## nemetona (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Genau wie im Tutorial gezeigt wollte ich den Radi montieren.
Da sind die Abstandshalter doch zu viel. 
Wär nun nur noch die Frage, welchen Passivradi packe ich dazu noch auf die Seitenwand, ist das Model von Inno empfehlenswert, oder sollte ich lieber nen anderen nehmen?
MfG nemetona


----------



## Madz (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Innovatek Produkte sind eines: Teuer. Ich würde sogar sagen überteuert. Einzig die wirklich überragende Verarbeitungsqulalitätä kann man diesem Herstelelr zugute halten. Für mich (Außer für die HPPS+) keine Kaufempfehlung.

Und wenn du sowieso einen externen Radi kaufst, wieso dann nicht *gleich* den Evo?


----------



## nemetona (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

@Madz,
ich weis mit evo jetzt nichts anzufangen, welchen radi meinst du denn damit?
Wäre folgender zu empfehlen?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Cape Cora 642 Konvekt Maxi silber Cape Cora Pro 642 Konvekt Maxi silber 36053

MfG, nemetona


----------



## Madz (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Diesen Radi: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer evo 1080 im aquaduct-Design ohne Anschlüsse Aquacomputer evo 1080 im aquaduct-Design ohne Anschlüsse 36062

Ich habe den auch, mit 6 Lüftern auf festen 5V. Da sist unhörbar und selbst mit CPU@4ghz, 3 Boardkühlern und meiner Graka im Kreislauf habe ich, unter Last, eine Wassertemperatur von gerade mal 26-27°. Die Raumtemperatur beträgt ~20-22°.


----------



## nemetona (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Ist ein gewaltiges Gerät, schaut aber doch eher wie ein aktiver radi aus.
Hat der evo denn auch passiv ne ordentliche Leistung oder muss der zwangsbelüftet werden?
Wie schon erwähnt, ich strebe im 2D Modus einen komplett passiven PC an, und unter Last soll der 360er radi sich dezent mit einklinken.


----------



## Madz (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*



> Ist ein gewaltiges Gerät, schaut aber doch eher wie ein aktiver radi aus.


ICh sag doch, lass den internen Radi weg und gau 5-6 Lüfter @5v auf den Radi. Du hörst nichts und die Leistung ist sagenhaft.

Den Lautstärkeunterschied aktiv/passiv bemerke ich nicht.


----------



## nemetona (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Sind da für den 5V Betrieb die Yate Loon aus meinener Zusammenstellung empfehlenswert?


----------



## Madz (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Ja, die laufen sogar noch mit 2-3v an.  Um alles besser transportieren zu können, kaufst du dir noch CPC Schnellkupplungen und es passt.


----------



## nemetona (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Lässt sich der evo radi auf die seitenwand des towers montieren?
Sollte eigentlich, dann aber auf Abstand, das einordentlicher Luftzug entsteht!?!?
Dann wär nur noch das prob., die Pumpe soll ja als steuerzentrale dienen, aber mehr wie 3 Lüfter kann sie von der Leistung net ab, und deiner aussage nach wären 5-6 lüfter für den evo gut.


----------



## Madz (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Ich hab die Lüfter fest auf 5v. Der Unterschied 5->12v beträgt gerade mal 2-3°. lohnt also überhaupt nicht zu regeln. Dafür ist es auf 12v relativ gut hörbar, bzw. mir zu laut.


----------



## nemetona (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Dann kann ich ja die teure pumpe gegen simpleres Model austauschen, oder ich lasse 3 Lüfter fest bei 5V und 3 Lüfter über die Pumpe nach bedarf regeln. Empfehlung?


----------



## Madz (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Behalt die Pumpe. EIn Wassertemperatursensor ist praktisch (kostet normal auch 13€) und regel die Lüfter damit:

https://freemailng5102.web.de/jump....External-4-Pol-Slotblende-I-UVBlue::3954.html

Plus 5v adapter.


----------



## nemetona (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Hast du von dem evo noch die Maße, sind bei aquatuning nicht mit angegeben.
Sollte aber nicht deutlich größer sein wie 3x3 120er Lüfter.
Ich spiele aber mit dem Gedanken den 360er radi trotzdem drin zu lassen, und den evo extern aufzustellen.
Mit den Schnellverschlüssen kann man ohne evo einen kleinen Kreislauf herstellen, wäre für Lan´s besser zu transportieren. Oder?


----------



## Madz (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*



> Hast du von dem evo noch die Maße, sind bei aquatuning nicht mit angegeben.


Der ist nur minimal größer.


> Ich spiele aber mit dem Gedanken den 360er radi trotzdem drin zu lassen, und den evo extern aufzustellen.


Absolute Geldverschwendung. Bringt dir garnichts.



> Mit den Schnellverschlüssen kann man ohne evo einen kleinen Kreislauf herstellen, wäre für Lan´s besser zu transportieren. Oder?


Der rechner lässt sich besser in zwei Teile, also radi seperat und Case ebenso, transportieren.


----------



## nemetona (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Ich kalkuliere das mal durch, und poste später mal noch ne zusammenstellung.
Danke erst mal für die Beratung.
MfG, nemetona
P.S. kennst du nen shop, wo der evo gleich lieferbar ist?
bei Aquatuning vorrausichtlich erst ab dem 6.10.


----------



## Madz (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Willkommen im A-C-Shop eventuell (geben auch gerne viel rabatt bei großen BEstellungen)

oder 

PC-IceBOX PC-IceBOX.de


----------



## nemetona (20. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Guten morgen,
hab es nun noch mal zusammengeklickt.
So müsste es ja nun passen, bin da ja auch mit ca.550 Euro schon bei 
einen stolzen Preis angekommen.
MfG, nemetona


----------



## nemetona (20. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Sorry im letzten post ist die falsche Zusammenstellung reingerutscht.


----------



## Madz (20. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Bestell die Sachen mal bei Willkommen im A-C-Shop! Dort bekommt man für 36€ 9(!!) Yate Loons, der Radi wird lieferbar sein und du brauchst auch nur 2 CPC Stecker (hast grad 3).


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (20. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Außerdem bekommst du beim A-C-Shop bei Vorkasse 3% Rabatt und ab 150€ spartst du dir das Porto... 550€ x 97% ~ 530€ (!!!)

MfG Julian


----------



## Madz (20. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Bei Mailanfrage ist sicher noch mehr drin. Vermutlich bis zu 10%.


----------



## nemetona (20. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Die Würfel sind gefallen, das konzept steht, morgen wird bestellt.
Danke für eure Hilfe und gedultige Beratung 
Mal sehen wie ich Zeit für den Umbau finde, vieleicht bringe ich darüber
hier mal ein kleines Tagebuch.
MfG, nemetona


----------



## Madz (20. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

"Alea iacta est". 

Weisst du schon wie du die Lüfter anschliesst? Du brauchst für die Besftigung noch M3 schrauben!


----------



## nemetona (21. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Guten Tag, 

eine Frage stellt sich mir noch, wenn ich den Kreislauf ablassen möchte, was 
bietet sich denn dafür an?
Gibt es ne Art T-Stück mit Kugelhahn, hab da nichts passendes gefunden.

MfG, nemetona


----------



## steinschock (21. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Kombiniert gibt es das nicht, aber einzeln hat das jeder Shop.


----------



## nemetona (21. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Also T-Stück und Kogelhahn seperat kaufen!
Danke für die Info.
Gruß, nemetona


----------



## Madz (21. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Das mit dem T-Stück ist viel zu kompliziert. Ich schneide immer den hinein und herauslaufenden Schlauch ab.


----------



## Oliver (21. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Same ^_^


----------



## nemetona (21. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Bin gerade beim Bestellvorgang, und da tut sich noch eine Frage auf!
Ist der Masterkleer Schlauch mit 11/8mm ok, oder lieber welchen 13/10mm kaufen?
Steigt der Durchfluss dadurch nicht deutlich an ?
MfG, nemetona


----------



## GoZoU (21. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Nein, der begrenzenden Faktoren sind die Kühler.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## nemetona (21. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Hat der größere Schlauch sonst irgendeinen Vorteil, wie z.B. stabilität gegen abknicken o.Ä. ?


----------



## GoZoU (21. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Da der Schlauch keine größere Wandstärke hat, kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen. Optisch macht der 13/10er allerdings mehr her  

€: Ich könnte ja mal ausrechnen wie sich diese minimale Änderung auf das Widerstandsmoment auswirkt aber ehrlich gesagt bin ich dafür jetzt zu faul 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Madz (21. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

11/8 und 13/10 sind beide gleichgut. Kauf den, der dir besser gefällt.


Du musst dir noch Schrauben zur Befestigung der Lüfter kaufen. Aber bitte auf keinen Fall bei AT. DIe verlangen 50 ct/Stk. Du braucht aber 36 Stück. Für den preis bekommt man schon eine 100er Packung.


----------



## nemetona (21. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

dem Masterkleer gibt es bei Aquatuning in 13mm auch farbig, ist halt ne reine optiksache, aber auch deutlich teurer!


----------



## nemetona (21. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

@ Madz
Danke für die Erinnerung, hab dies schon berücksichtigt.
Hab es aber so bei AT verstanden, das für 50ct 4 Schrauben bekomme.
Stückzahl steht nicht da, und abgebildet sind 4, wär n logisches set für einen Lüfter

Gruß, nemetona


----------



## Madz (21. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Das sind 4 Stück. 

Bevor du bestellst, mach eine Anfrage per Mail an AT und Willkommen im A-C-Shop und frag nach Rabatt! Besonders A-C-de gibt gerne bis zu 10%.


----------



## nemetona (21. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Für 4 Stück geht der Preis ja.
Rabattanfragen sind raus, mal sehen.
MfG, nemetona


----------



## Madz (21. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Hast du dir Gedanken über den Anschluss der Lüfter gemacht?


----------



## nemetona (21. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Ja, hab ich!
Ich bleibe bei der Variante, einen 360er Radi ins Gehäuse zu setzen, und dessen Lüfter von der Pumpe steuern zu lassen, und einen Passivradi an die Seitenwand zu montieren.
Ich weis, das du mir wieder den evo ans Herz legen möchtest, ist ja gut gemeint, vieleicht auch preiswerter, aber wenn ich einen Radi seperat stehen habe, auf dem sich Lüfter bewegen, läd dies möglicherweise den Familienhund dazu ein, den Radi als Spielzeug zu nutzen.


----------



## Madz (21. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Es wäre in jedem Fall preiswerter und praktischer.


----------



## GoZoU (21. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Wozu eigentlich der Passiv-Radiator?

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## nemetona (21. September 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung für Anfänger !!!*

Ich strebe im 2D Modus einen Lautlosen PC an.


----------

